# new look website :(



## mhazzab

you've probably noticed the site has changed...personally I don't like it, too many ads!

However...the worst thing, in my opinion, is that they have featured info on baby names / feeding cups etc down the right hand side of the losses pages. I'm at a place where I am strong enough to deal with this, but if you are logging on for the first time, imagine how you would feel seeing this? In my opinion, it's not the sanctuary it once was.

If you feel the same as me, it might be worth putting somne feedback here...

https://www.babyandbump.com/announcements-newsletters/765201-babyandbumps-new-look.html


----------



## daopdesign

agree, I don't mind change if for the better but now there's something very impersonal about the whole thing.


----------



## mhazzab

hmmm..now it's changed back to normal? hope it stays that way ;)

EDITED TO ADD: grrr now its back to the new version :(


----------



## winterwonder

If you get a ad blocker that gets rid of most of the adverts but doesn't get rid of the silly twitter box, also the whole website seems really slow now :(


----------



## Andypanda6570

It took me sooooooooo long to post, it is working very very slowly for me :cry: I do NOT like this new look at all :nope::nope::nope: I mean whatever I would get used to it, if I have to, but I have not been able to post for a long time, is it working slowly for anyone else?
:hugs::hugs: Thanks ok I read that someone else thinks it is slow also...


----------



## kiki04

Its working fine for me :shrug:


----------



## Nikki_d72

feedback placed, thanks for the link. When I first lost the boys I was searching all over the place for info, you know how it is, and there were loads of sites that looked like this, all ads etc and I could'nt deal, I just clicked straight back out of them. I was already a member of B&B so all roads always led back here but I'd really worry that other newcomers will just click away from this site and miss all of it's wonderful resources, that would be a right shame.


----------



## Imalia

I hate it. I'm 15 months on and I can't cope with it. Or maybe I can today, but not tomorrow. I think it's really just a slap in the face. One more reminder I'm just catered to as an afterthought to all the precious mommies and their happy healthy babies. I don't feel welcome here at all now.


----------



## kam78

OH! This is terrible! What the heck... :shrug:

I understand change is always coming in all aspects, but this change is awful! 

Do not like the layout, look and the speed it now takes to post ... 

Thanks for sharing the link to voice our opinions.. I sure did! :nope:

Yuck Yuck Yuck :nope:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Imalia said:


> I hate it. I'm 15 months on and I can't cope with it. Or maybe I can today, but not tomorrow. I think it's really just a slap in the face. One more reminder I'm just catered to as an afterthought to all the precious mommies and their happy healthy babies. I don't feel welcome here at all now.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: You are always welcomed here, but I know how you feel.. :cry::cry: XOXOXOxxOXOXOXO


----------



## Andypanda6570

I don't think i could get used to this :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I mean I understand things change but this is really radical :nope::nope:


----------



## daopdesign

I'm really glad I removed the photos of my son last month as I feel uneasy about people coming on this forum and seeing him surrounded by ads for penis enlargement and other inappropriate ads.


----------



## Hellylou

I was actually logged on at the moment it changed and it was bizarre - I could flick back and forth between the new and old looks. 

I hate it, the main reason being the first thing you see when you log in is pictures of pregnant bellies and adverts for baby things. This site does just not just cater for the expecting and new mothers. It also caters for people who are trying to conceive, and those who have lost. For that reason it is inappropriate to make the site bombard with that sort of information. Very disappointed...


----------



## Andypanda6570

These ad's are driving me crazy!!!!! :growlmad: :brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:


----------



## SarahJane

I have downloaded an ad blocker and am gradually getting used to it but can see why some people are hurt by some of the links to baby things. As a mum who has never had a takehome baby it saddens me that people have to face things which at a sad moment could really hurt. If I had seen this in April, I would never have come back.

What saddens me more however, is the undercurrent of racism on the comments thread. I will not post there as I will not lower myself to that level. I honestly cannot believe that some people can be so pathetic over words used and other people's nationality. It makes me very ashamed of where I am from if I am being associated with these people(I only read the 1st 10 pages or so and got very annoyed so had to stop reading)!!

I just want to send some good old fashioned British love to any Americans in here, I never knew this was a "British" forum and if so would have avoided it like the plague!!


----------



## Andypanda6570

SarahJane said:


> I have downloaded an ad blocker and am gradually getting used to it but can see why some people are hurt by some of the links to baby things. As a mum who has never had a takehome baby it saddens me that people have to face things which at a sad moment could really hurt. If I had seen this in April, I would never have come back.
> 
> What saddens me more however, is the undercurrent of racism on the comments thread. I will not post there as I will not lower myself to that level. I honestly cannot believe that some people can be so pathetic over words used and other people's nationality. It makes me very ashamed of where I am from if I am being associated with these people(I only read the 1st 10 pages or so and got very annoyed so had to stop reading)!!
> 
> I just want to send some good old fashioned British love to any Americans in here, I never knew this was a "British" forum and if so would have avoided it like the plague!!

You are so sweet thank you ..XOOXO oo XOXOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kam78

Sarah Jane... I totally missed what you unfortunately stumbled upon, hate when ppl get into those discussions, ecspecially here.... Good grief ...:nope:

I guess I should venture outside of this section a bit at times just to see what all is going on in this forum site.... :shrug:

Big Hugs to ALL my friends... I'm glad we haven't had those kind of issues here in our tiny lil piece of the site :hugs: I love y'all... Don't care where ya live :winkwink:


----------



## mhazzab

SarahJane said:


> What saddens me more however, is the undercurrent of racism on the comments thread. I will not post there as I will not lower myself to that level. I honestly cannot believe that some people can be so pathetic over words used and other people's nationality. It makes me very ashamed of where I am from if I am being associated with these people(I only read the 1st 10 pages or so and got very annoyed so had to stop reading)!!
> 
> I just want to send some good old fashioned British love to any Americans in here, I never knew this was a "British" forum and if so would have avoided it like the plague!!

agreed, some people were very rude on the thread, not acceptable .:nope:

I see they have removed the ads and featured articles from the loss pages, feels a bit more like home again :)


----------



## Hellylou

mhazzab said:


> I see they have removed the ads and featured articles from the loss pages, feels a bit more like home again :)


So they have! That's really comforting to know they listened.


----------



## KamIAm

Question .... How do you send a private message to someone?? Can anyone point me in that direction?? :hugs:

Thanks Ladies


----------



## Hellylou

KamIAm said:


> Question .... How do you send a private message to someone?? Can anyone point me in that direction?? :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Ladies

Click on their name in the thread, then choose 'send private message'...

Skillz...:coffee:


----------

